# linux webcam jeder min bild machen!



## siegpes (2. September 2005)

hallo!

habe einen linux suse (9.0) server zuhause aufgesetzt und nütze ihn unter anderem als apache webserver!

möchte jetzt eine webcam installieren die jede minute ein bild macht und unter pic_01.jpg abspeichert! eine minute später soll sie wieder ein bild machen und das alte bild überschreiben! hätte dann einen link auf meine web seite gemacht und so hat man jede min. das aktuelle bild!

bitte um lösung wie ich am besten vorgehen soll!

danke

lg siepes


----------



## deepthroat (2. September 2005)

Hi.

Also erstmal mußt du die Webcam natürlich zum Laufen bringen.

Dann suchst du dir einfach ein Progrämmchen was in bestimmten Zeitabständen ein Bild macht und es in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis schreibt (z.B. das Programm "webcam"). Das mußt du dann nur noch einrichten und fertig.

(Der HTML Code, das die Seite dann auch jede Minute upgedatet wird ist eine andere Sache...)


----------

